# Vinyl transfer leaving glue residue



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys

recently I have been having this problem, with my felt vinyl transfers, when I press onto a black top for example, when removing the plastic after its been transfered there is almost a glue like residue left, leaving a print of where the plastic was removed from, 

its only the edge though, a fine line of glue which goes after a wash, but I want to give the product unwashed after transfered as its new, washing it wil make it used. 

any advice?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Glue or press mark? There is no glue between the vinyl and transfer sheet. What brand of vinyl are you using? Have you tried another brand? Have you tried wiping down that area of the transfer with a damp cloth before pressing?

If it is just press marks, you can try decreasing your press pressure a bit.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Maybe try lowering the temperature and press time a little to see if that helps.


----------



## ROSP (Nov 24, 2012)

What brand of vinyl is this? The only place there should be stickiness is the design that adheres to the fabric that is only activated by immense heat; therefore, you never see any stickiness.


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

well its from MDP in the uk, its just the edges of the pastic, but i did a bit of research and called them just before going to work, basically once after weeding I have to trim the plastic a little because when pulling off it leaves a bit on the edge, but im sure I have tried that before with the same reult.. will see on my next print!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a problem like this with Stahl's fashion film. Turns out I was pressing way too hard on it. Once I lightened up on the pressure it went away and looked crisp.


----------



## Tam11m (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah I just did a few tests, works fine once the sides are cut and the pressure is nice and snug! 
some good info for those who ever face this problem again


----------

